# Smtp me.com



## jeanlo123 (28 Octobre 2011)

Dans mail sur mon ipad 2, smtp.mail.me.com ou smtp.me.com ou le serveur smtp iCloud ne me reconnaisse pas. Du coup je suis obligé d'utiliser smtp gmail.

Vous rencontrez le même problème ? Une solution ?


----------



## monvilain (30 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous essayé de synchroniser les réglages de vos comptes Mail directement depuis iTunes?

smtp.me.com fonctionne sur vos ordinateurs?


----------

